# The Three (Reformed) Amigos!



## Marrow Man (Aug 12, 2010)

HT: Bring the Books


----------



## Idelette (Aug 12, 2010)

Those are three of my favorite preachers!


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## Steve Curtis (Aug 13, 2010)

rofl


----------



## torstar (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh good, Derek is speaking at a conference in town in September.


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 13, 2010)

Hmmm, an amigo with a lovely Scottish accent.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 13, 2010)

and Welshman...


----------

